# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Reflektime mbi tokën e gjyshit tim shqiptar

## FreeByrd

She and her husband were invited to come to Vlora where the Adriatic Sea meets the Ionian Sea. They were to serve as visiting professors teaching a course  to Albanian students titled "Democracy and Participation". The couple also planned a side trip to Qyteza, the village her grandfather left in 1921 and the father of comedy genius, John Belushi, departed in 1934.

http://theamericanscholar.org/qyteza...go-connection/

This was a very informative article.
I learned.....

_Comrade Hoxha built 600,000 above-ground bunkers to defend a population of less than three million

whenever you come upon a panoramic vista in Albania, a slit in a mushroom bunker will share the view.

Everyone over 14 years of age—men and women alike—received instruction in the fine art of firing from the eyes of a bunker.

Comrade Hoxha not only censored religion beliefs but he banned beards. BEARDS ? LOL

Private automobile ownership was strictly forbidden NO CARS ? I want to see the day an American president decides to take away our cars. 

All flights into the country were prohibited, 

Entering vehicles had to pay a $3 disinfection fee and drive through a pool of disinfectant before crossing the border. Disinfecting cars? What? Did Hoxha suffer from OCD?

Anyone bearing an American passport was not allowed to visit Albania.

There has been a  significant Albanian community living in Chicago for a number of years. (mostly Orthodox Tosk)

Mother Teresa was born in Macedonia and never actually lived in Albania 

The Enver Hoxha pyramid, designed by Hox*ha’s daughter Pran*vera, is now a coffee house and headquarters for Albania’s leading private television station

Serbs own and operate the Pyramid Cafe as part of a restaurant chain

Albanians are enthusiastic about Serbian food even after the Kosovo conflict

Kosovars may fly the Albanian flag, but to date, no major Albanian politician has embraced the cause of a greater Albania

There's a larger number of Albanians live outside of Albania’s present borders than within them. There plight is similar to the Kurds scattered over Iraq, Iran, Syria and Turkey.

American President Woodrow Wilson was involved in the birth of the nation of Albania 

Streets are only sporadically paved in Tirana 
There are very few street signs
Situation is a postal nightmare and a challenge for the stabilization of democracy as well.
How can free and fair elections be held when many potential voters have no proper street addresses?
Prime Minister Fatos Nano promised an address for every citizen by February 2005,
Many of Tirana’s shops and services are still identified by only a phone number, often a mobile.

Southern Albania’s villages form a patchwork quilt of mosques and orthodox churches

At the time of my grandfather’s emigration, the Greeks and the Albanians struggled bitterly over where the Greek-Albanian frontier should lie

Fearing foreign invasion, Hoxha intentionally built up a network of narrow roads with endless hairpin turns that tanks could not possibly traverse. Renting a car and driving yourself around is out of the question; you need a professional driver who knows the roads and just where and when the pavement is going to evaporate
Despite the stunning natural beauty and tourism potential, the new Albania is scarred by trash and refuge everywhere

After the fall of Communism the newborn market economy encouraged Albanians to invest their funds. Isolation prior to communism’s demise made Albania a perfect target for swindlers of all nationalities. Albanians felt confident that the government would back an enterprise in which practically every Albanian was involved. Pyramid managers, after all, had direct ties to then Democratic Party President Sali Berisha. Riots followed the crash in early 1997; thousands of arms were stolen from army depots and used to exact revenge on old enemies. The anarchy that ensued as citizens slowly realized they had lost everything did not provide an auspicious foundation for building the rule of law.

The Catholic intellectual and poet Pashko Vasa (1825–1892) crystallized the culture and uniqueness of his people when he wrote that “the religion of the Albanians is the Albanian nation.” Hoxha co-opted the sentiment in his quest to censor all religion from Albania and Vasa’s words are still quoted to reassure Western visitors that the vast majority of Albanians want to belong to Europe more than Islam.
_
Who is this observant insightful person who came to Albania to teach and discuss democracy and pay homage to her grandfather? Let me introduce you to Allison Stanger, professor of international politics and economics at Middlebury College in the United States. Her remarkable expose, "One Nation Under Contract: The Outsourcing of American Power and the Future of Foreign Policy" has become arguably the most important and controversial analysis of our military involvement in Iraq and Afghanistan. I will be posting on this subject in a future thread.

Allison Stanger's summary of her observations about the young people and emerging democracy in Albania.

_"As I ponder what these impressive young people really believe, it dawns on me that at a certain point it doesn’t really matter. If you say it out loud often enough and are rewarded for doing so, you begin to believe it. If Nazi Germany and fascist Japan can evolve into stable and prosperous democracies under the watchful eye of Western minders, why can’t other countries that are emerging from dictatorship?"

Democratization and self-betterment, after all, ultimately depend on both incentives for hard work and the trust of individuals with certain ideals. A world that cannot be envisioned cannot be brought into being. If opportunity only beckons from across an ocean, dreams cannot help but reside there as well. When Albania’s dreamers are able to imagine American-style opportunity at home, the same impulse that once drove my grandfather to Chicago will become the foundation for Albania’s self-betterment.
_
_________________________________________________


Ajo dhe burri i saj u ftuan për të ardhur në Vlorë ku Detit Adriatik takon detin Jon. Ata ishin të shërbejë si mësim profesorë një kurs për studentët shqiptarë të titulluar "Demokracia dhe Pjesëmarrja". Çifti gjithashtu planifikuar një udhëtim anë të Qyteza, fshati gjyshi i saj u largua në 1921 dhe babai e gjeniut komedi, John Belushi, u largua në vitin 1934.

http://theamericanscholar.org/qyteza...go-connection/

Kjo ishte një artikull shumë informative.
I mësuar ....

_Shoku Hoxha e ndërtuar mbi tokë 600.000 bunkerë për të mbrojtur një popullsi prej më pak se tre milionë

sa herë që ju vijnë në një vështrim panoramik në Shqipëri, një prerje në një bunker ndërtesë do të ndajnë pikëpamje.

Të gjithë mbi 14 vjeç, burrat dhe gratë barabartë, mësimin e vijonin në arteve të bukura të gjuajtur nga sytë e një bunker.

Shoku Hoxha jo vetëm që censuruar besimet fetare, por ai e ndaluar mjekra. Mjekrat? LOL

Pronësi private automobilave ishte e ndaluar rreptësisht pa makina? Unë dua të shoh ditë një presidenti amerikan vendos të marr me vete makinat tona. 

Të gjitha fluturimet në vend ishin të ndaluara,

Automjetet që hyjnë kishte për të paguar një tarifë $ 3 dezinfektim dhe me makinë përmes një pishinë të dezinfektues para se të kalojnë kufirin. Dizinfektimin makina? Çfarë? A vuajnë nga OCD Hoxha?

Çdokush duke pasur një pasaportë amerikane nuk u lejua të vizitojë Shqipërinë.

Ka pasur një jetë të rëndësishme të komunitetit shqiptar në Çikago për një numër vitesh. (Toske kryesisht ortodokse)

Nënë Tereza ka lindur në Maqedoni dhe nuk kanë jetuar në të vërtetë në Shqipëri

Enver Hoxha piramidale, të dizajnuara nga vajza e Pranvera Hoxhës, është tani një shtëpi kafe dhe selia për stacionin kryesor televiziv privat në Shqipëri

Serbët e vet dhe të veprojë Cafe Piramida, si pjesë e një zinxhiri restorant

Shqiptarët janë entuziast në lidhje me ushqimin serbe edhe pas konfliktit të Kosovës

Kosovarët mund të fluturojnë flamurin shqiptar, por deri më sot, asnjë politikan i madh shqiptare ka përqafuar kauzën e një Shqipëri të madhe

Ka një numër më të madh të shqiptarëve jetojnë jashtë kufijve të tanishëm të Shqipërisë se sa brenda tyre. Nuk gjendja është e ngjashme me kurdët shpërndara mbi Irakun, Irani, Siria dhe Turqia.

Presidenti amerikan Woodrow Wilson ishte i përfshirë në lindjen e kombit të Shqipërisë

Rrugët janë vetëm në mënyrë sporadike të shtruara në Tiranë
Ka shumë pak shenja rrugë
Situatë është një makth postare dhe një sfidë për stabilizimin e demokracisë si.
Si mund të zgjedhjeve të lira dhe të ndershme do të mbahet kur shumë votues potencial nuk kanë adresat e duhur rrugë?
Kryeministri Fatos Nano premtoi një adresë për çdo qytetar deri në shkurt 2005,
Shumë nga dyqanet e Tiranës dhe shërbimet janë identifikuar ende nga vetëm një numër telefoni, shpesh një celular.

Fshatrat e jugut të Shqipërisë formojnë një jorgan lara-lara e xhamive dhe kishave ortodokse

Në kohën e emigrimit gjyshit tim, grekët dhe shqiptarët luftuan ashpër gjatë ku kufitare greko-shqiptare të gënjejë

Duke iu trembur pushtimit të huaj, Hoxha qëllimisht ndërtuar një rrjet të rrugëve të ngushta me formë u-je pafund kthen se tanket ndoshta nuk mund të përshkojnë. Marrë me qera një makinë dhe ngarje veten rreth është jashtë diskutimit, keni nevojë për një shofer profesionist që e di rrugët dhe vetëm ku dhe kur trotuar do të zhduket
Megjithë bukurinë mahnitëse natyrore dhe potencialin e turizmit, Shqipëria e re është scarred nga plehra dhe strehë kudo

Pas rënies së komunizmit ekonomisë së porsalindur të tregut të inkurajuar shqiptarët që të investojnë fondet e tyre. Izolimi para vdekjes komunizmit bërë Shqipërinë një objektiv i përsosur për mashtruesit e të gjitha nacionaliteteve. Shqiptarët ndjehen të sigurt se qeveria do të mbështesë një ndërmarrje në të cilën praktikisht çdo shqiptari ishte i përfshirë. Menaxherët Piramida, pas të gjitha, kishte lidhje të drejtpërdrejtë me pas i Partisë Demokratike Sali Berisha President. Trazirat pasuan rrëzimin e në fillim të 1997, mijëra e armëve ishin të vjedhura nga depot e ushtrisë dhe të përdoret për hakmarrje e saktë mbi armiqtë e vjetër. Anarkisë që pasoi si qytetarë të ngadalë kuptuan se kishin humbur çdo gjë nuk ka dhënë një themel mbarë për ndërtimin e sundimit të ligjit.

Intelektuale katolike dhe poet Pashko Vasa (1825-1892) kristalizuar kultura dhe unike e popullit të tij, kur ai shkruan se "feja e shqiptarëve është e kombit shqiptar." Hoxha kooptuar mendimi në kërkimin e tij për të censuruar të gjitha fenë nga Shqipëria dhe fjalët Vasa janë cituar ende për të siguruar vizitorët perëndimorë se shumica e shqiptarëve duan të takojnë në Evropë më shumë se Islami._

Kush është ky person i vëmendshëm Insightful i cili erdhi në Shqipëri për të mësuar dhe për të diskutuar demokracisë dhe të paguajnë homazh për gjyshi i saj? Më lejoni të prezantoj me Allison Stanger, profesor i politikës ndërkombëtare dhe të ekonomisë në Middlebury College në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Shquar i saj vë në dukje, "One Nation Under Kontratë: Delegimi i pushtetit amerikan dhe e ardhmja e Politikës së Jashtme" është bërë ndoshta analizat më të rëndësishme dhe të diskutueshme të përfshirjes tona ushtarake në Irak dhe Afganistan. Unë do të postuar në këtë temë në një fije të ardhmen.

Përmbledhje Allison Stanger e vëzhgimeve të saj për të rinjtë dhe demokracisë në zhvillim në Shqipëri.

_"Si unë peshoj atë që këta të rinj me të vërtetë mbresëlënëse besojnë, ajo lind për mua që në një pikë të caktuar nuk ka rëndësi. Qoftë se ju thonë me zë të lartë të mjaftueshme dhe shpesh janë të shpërblehet për të bërë kështu, ju filloni të besoni atë. Në qoftë se Gjermania naziste dhe fashiste Japonia mund të evoluojnë në demokraci të qëndrueshme dhe të begatë nën syrin vigjilent të minders perëndimore, pse nuk mund të vendeve të tjera që po dalin nga diktatura? "

Demokratizimi dhe vetë-përmirësim, pasi të gjithë, në fund të fundit varet nga si nxitje për punën e vështirë dhe besimin e individëve me disa ideale. Një botë që nuk mund të parashikuara nuk mund të sjellë në jetë. Nëse vetmja mundësi beckons nga e gjithë një oqean, ëndrrat nuk mund të mos qëndrojë edhe atje. Kur ëndërrimtarë të Shqipërisë janë në gjendje të imagjinohet stilit amerikan mundësi në shtëpi, impulsi e njëjta që dikur gjyshi im çuan në Çikago do të bëhet bazë për vetë-përmirësim të Shqipërisë._

----------


## s0ni

Allison Stanger needs to go do a little bit more reflecting on the spiteful nonsense she is spewing.

----------


## bindi

Respekte per gjyshin shqiptar, sigurisht edhe per ty si nip i tij...

----------


## loneeagle

"Albanians are enthusiastic about Serbian food even after the Kosovo conflict". 

i am albanian jam kurioze cfare food kane keta??? disa info duken si pure th&th and not facts.



Comrade Hoxha built 600,000 above-ground bunkers to defend a population of less than three million


600,000??? kishte shume por nuk e besoj qe ishin this much.

----------


## FreeByrd

> Allison Stanger needs to go do a little bit more reflecting on the spiteful nonsense she is spewing.



Allison Stanger has no reason to be spiteful. You sound like the American military industrial complex that got burned by her. Her business is whistle blowing and exposing the truth.

I call her the "Annie Oakley" of the American journalists because she's always on target.
_______________________________________________

Allison Stanger ka asnjë arsye për të lig. Ju tingëllojë si kompleksi industrial ushtarak amerikan që mori djegur prej saj. Biznesi i saj është bilbil defekt dhe ekspozimin të vërtetën.

Unë thirrjen e saj "Annie Oakley" të gazetarëve amerikanë, sepse ajo është gjithmonë në shenjë.

Allison Stanger

----------


## s0ni

Whisle blowing, doesn't the person have to be alive for her to blow the whisle at them?? As you said that's what her job entitles but instead she doesn't know which way to blow her whisle.




> _I want to see the day an American president decides to take away our cars._


Very professional.




> _Anyone bearing an American passport was not allowed to visit Albania._


With a statement like this she's spreading miss info. It wasn't just American passport holders that were not allowed to visit Albania under Hoxha's rule.




> _Mother Teresa was born in Macedonia and never actually lived in Albania_


Macedonia declared independence in 1991. Mother Teresa died in 1997 at the age of 87 years old. 


Is that enough to blow the whisle on the whisle blower?

----------


## FreeByrd

> Whisle blowing, doesn't the person have to be alive for her to blow the whisle at them?? As you said that's what her job entitles but instead she doesn't know which way to blow her whisle.
> 
> 
> Very professional.
> 
> 
> With a statement like this she's spreading miss info. It wasn't just American passport holders that were not allowed to visit Albania under Hoxha's rule.
> 
> 
> ...


The passport comment did not mean Xenophobic Hoxha was only excluded Americans. Hardly. The site of Mother Teresa's birth was referencing the area of the Balkans that is now a part of Macedonia. 

Are you sure you're not working for the Pentagon? They also resorted to petty arguments to discredit Sanger when she blew the whistle on American contractors wasting billions of of US tax dollars in Iraq and Afghanistan.

Next question?
______________________________________________

Komenti pasaportë nuk do të thotë Hoxha ksenofobe u përjashtua vetëm amerikanët. Vështirë. Vendi i lindjes së Nënë Terezës ishte referenca zonën e Ballkanit që tani një pjesë të Maqedonisë.

Jeni te sigurte qe nuk jeni duke punuar për Pentagon? Ata gjithashtu drejtuar për argumente të vogla për të diskredituar Sanger, kur ajo hodhi bilbil e kontraktuesit amerikan humbur miliarda e tatimit dollarë amerikanë në Irak dhe Afganistan.

Pyetja tjetër?

----------


## s0ni

Well, you should recommend me to the Pentagon. If the income is good who knows I might take them up on their offer. 





> There's a larger number of Albanians live outside of Albania’s present borders than within them. There plight is similar to the Kurds scattered over Iraq, Iran, Syria and Turkey.


Kurds who, what, huh? What's the correlation.  Is there such a country called Kurdish that I am unaware of.





> Entering vehicles had to pay a $3 disinfection fee and drive through a pool of disinfectant before crossing the border. Disinfecting cars? What? Did Hoxha suffer from OCD?


Nice story. Reference please. Never heard such a thing. 





> The Catholic intellectual and poet Pashko Vasa (1825–1892) crystallized the culture and uniqueness of his people when he wrote that “the religion of the Albanians is the Albanian nation.” Hoxha co-opted the sentiment in his quest to censor all religion from Albania and Vasa’s words are still quoted to reassure Western visitors that the vast majority of Albanians want to belong to Europe more than Islam.


Last time I checked Albanians belong to Europe. But who knows the borders are now divided by religion not geographically. 

What was her purpose in writing this, a nice story telling or making sure she checked her facts before reporting? This is a nice story that's it. Things that she has written about can be easily disputed because she's not working on facts, but things she has heard through the grapevine. And we all know how the grapevine story goes.

----------


## FreeByrd

> Well, you should recommend me to the Pentagon. If the income is good who knows I might take them up on their offer. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds who, what, huh? What's the correlation.  Is there such a country called Kurdish that I am unaware of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Kurds and Albanians have so much in common. Both are independent indigenous people that have never assimilated to the empires around them. Because of stronger powers both groups without their consent have been given artificial borders to live. The Albanians have been forced to live in parts of Serbia, Kosova, Macedonia, Montenegro and the so called boundaries of Albania. The Kurds have also been the victims of other Nations making artificial boundaries pushing them to be minorities in Syria, Iraq, Iran and Turkey. 

The rest of your questions don't register enough credibility to receive an answer.

Aren't you the person that had the ingratitude and ignorance to disrespect Edith Durham and turn right around and espouse the views and life of a narcissistic fruitcake like Ayn Rand?

Like it or not Allison Sanger kicked ass and took names on American contractors and the Pentagon. She is "da bomb" and earned our respect.

__________________________________________________


Kurdët dhe shqiptarët kanë shumë të përbashkëta. Të dy janë njerëz të pavarur vendas që nuk kanë asimiluar në perandoritë rreth tyre. Për shkak të kompetencave të fortë të dy grupeve pa pëlqimin e tyre janë dhënë kufijtë artificiale për të jetuar.Shqiptarët kanë qenë të detyruar të jetojnë në pjesë të Serbisë, Kosova, Maqedonia, Mali i Zi dhe kufijtë e quajtur në mënyrë të Shqipërisë.Kurdët kanë qenë edhe viktimat e vendeve të tjera të bërë kufijtë artificiale shtyn ato të minoriteteve në Siri, Irak, Iran dhe Turqi.

Pjesa tjetër e pyetjeve tuaja nuk regjistrohen besueshmërinë e mjaftueshme për të marrë një përgjigje.

A nuk je ti personi që kishte mosmirënjohjen dhe injoranca për mosrespektimin Edith Durham dhe nga ana e djathtë përreth dhe përkrahin pikëpamjet dhe jetën e një fruitcake narcissistic si Ayn Rand?

Ashtu si ai apo jo Allison filloi Sanger gomar dhe u emrave në kontraktorët amerikanë dhe Pentagonit. Ajo është "bombë da" dhe fitoi respektin tonë.

----------


## s0ni

Say it like it is don't sugar coat it. It is not a matter of credibility; you just don't have an answer to the rest of my questions.

As far as I know Kurds do not have their own independent country, so the comparison is invalid in my book. 

I disrespected Edith Durham? I honestly don't remember. If I have then it means Durhams views where in disagreement with my own. I have no problem whatsoever with anyone who has different views compared to mine. I will argue mine and they can argue theirs until we come to a middle ground or agree to disagree. It is very unlikely I will ever follow someones views just because I like the person, or because someone else (aka you) thinks I should. 

Finally, who are you calling ignorant and ungrateful for no particular reason? Chill. This lady named Allison, who is some sort of a politician, said a few things I didn't agree with and I spoke my mind. You liked what she wrote and I didn't. If you expect everyone to agree with you then you are asking to form a cult of some kind.

----------


## FreeByrd

> Say it like it is don't sugar coat it. It is not a matter of credibility; you just don't have an answer to the rest of my questions.
> 
> As far as I know Kurds do not have their own independent country, so the comparison is invalid in my book. 
> 
> I disrespected Edith Durham? I honestly don't remember. If I have then it means Durhams views where in disagreement with my own. I have no problem whatsoever with anyone who has different views compared to mine. I will argue mine and they can argue theirs until we come to a middle ground or agree to disagree. It is very unlikely I will ever follow someones views just because I like the person, or because someone else (aka you) thinks I should. 
> 
> Finally, who are you calling ignorant and ungrateful for no particular reason? Chill. This lady named Allison, who is some sort of a politician, said a few things I didn't agree with and I spoke my mind. You liked what she wrote and I didn't. If you expect everyone to agree with you then you are asking to form a cult of some kind.


I thrive on difference of opinions. Without it you end up living in Stalin La La Land. What I don't like is petty retorts and disrespect for people by their words and deeds that have earned their wings.
_________________________________________

Unë lulëzojnë në ndryshimin e mendimeve. Pa atë deri në fund që jetojnë në La La Land Stalini. Çfarë nuk më pëlqen është e përgënjeshtron të vogla dhe mosrespektim për njerëzit nga fjalët e tyre dhe veprat që kanë fituar krahët e tyre.

----------


## Diella1

Actually FreeByrd, I agree with everything that woman says in the article, and thank you for sharing it with us......

----------


## FreeByrd

> Actually FreeByrd, I agree with everything that woman says in the article, and thank you for sharing it with us......


You're welcome. What I really took from the article is exploring Albania was a way for Allison to show respect and love for her grandfather. I also think she wishes the best for the Albanian people and their experiment in democracy.

----------


## Dystopia

Eshte mese e vertete qe ngjajme me Kurdet per nga aspekti i fatit historik te ketij 100 vjecari te fundit, por eshte po aq e vertete se Kurdet nuk kane ende asnje shtet, madje as nuk mund te imagjinojne te kene figurat historike qe ka patur Shqiperia. Krahasimi eshte disi pa vend, vetem nese Amerika ka ndermend ne te ardhmen te krijoj nje shtet Kurd dhe do te perdori ndonje paralelizem te cuditshem me Shqiperine, por per te tjera, nga ana kulturore dhe jo vetem, Kurdet nuk kane asgje te perbashket me Shqiptaret.

Artikull shume i dobet ne pergjithesi. Nuk kuptova mire se cfare ushqimi Serb paskemi qejf ne ? Byreqet me Pleskavicat(qoftet) ? Ato jane Turke, le ti quajme me emrin qe kane. Shqiptaret nuk para kane merak ta quajne dicka qe nuk i perket te tyren.

----------


## FreeByrd

> Eshte mese e vertete qe ngjajme me Kurdet per nga aspekti i fatit historik te ketij 100 vjecari te fundit, por eshte po aq e vertete se Kurdet nuk kane ende asnje shtet, madje as nuk mund te imagjinojne te kene figurat historike qe ka patur Shqiperia. Krahasimi eshte disi pa vend, vetem nese Amerika ka ndermend ne te ardhmen te krijoj nje shtet Kurd dhe do te perdori ndonje paralelizem te cuditshem me Shqiperine, por per te tjera, nga ana kulturore dhe jo vetem, Kurdet nuk kane asgje te perbashket me Shqiptaret.
> 
> Artikull shume i dobet ne pergjithesi. Nuk kuptova mire se cfare ushqimi Serb paskemi qejf ne ? Byreqet me Pleskavicat(qoftet) ? Ato jane Turke, le ti quajme me emrin qe kane. Shqiptaret nuk para kane merak ta quajne dicka qe nuk i perket te tyren.


The Kurds and Albanians are alike by their parallel paths as two ethnic groups that have been forgotten or abused by the major powers that created national boundaries that made certain the Albanians and Kurds would never have a real nation where all the members of that ethnic group could live and bring up their families. The Albanians were more fortunate than the Kurds because they had people like Woodrow Wilson and Edith Durham lobbying for some kind of nation. The Kurds had virtually no famous figures working for their cause. Don't you understand the Kurds are the largest ethnic group in the world that have no homeland. They live in a virtual mega Kosova spread over the nations of Iraq, Syria, Iran and Turkey. There are approximately 7 million Albanians around the world. At least you have a nation even though a majority live outside your national boundaries. There are approximately 30 million Kurds around the world but they have no nation at all. 

*Kurds and Albanians*
Both used as Janissary troops by the Ottoman Turks
Both are warlike and independent
Both are ethnocentric and refused to be assimilated by other Empires
Both have just recently emerged from tribal roots.
Both are predominately Muslim
Both had populations scattered into other national boundaries.
Both have been victims of ethnic cleansing (Serbs against Albanians) (Turks and Saddam against Kurds)
Both had lives saved during attempted ethnic cleansing by American Jets
Both are notorious for being moderate Muslims that reject extremism
Both are friends of the Americans
Both are a proud, independent, noble people that love their families and want to live in peace and freedom

The Albanians and Kurds are surprisingly alike. Even Vladimir Lenin spoke of the similarities over 100 years ago.
_________________________________________________

Kurdët dhe shqiptarët janë të ngjashme me udhët e tyre paralele si dy grupe etnike që janë harruar ose abuzuar nga fuqitë e mëdha që ka krijuar kufijtë kombëtarë që e bëri të caktuara të shqiptarëve dhe kurdëve nuk do të kishte një vend të vërtetë ku të gjithë anëtarët e atij grupi etnik mund të jetojnë dhe të sjellë deri familjet e tyre. Shqiptarët kanë qenë më me fat, se kurdët, sepse ata kishin njerëzit si Woodrow Wilson dhe Edith Durham lobimi për një lloj të kombit.Kurdët nuk ka praktikisht asnjë shifra të famshme që punojnë për çështjen e tyre. A nuk e kuptoni kurdët janë grupi më i madh etnik në botë që nuk kanë atdhe. Ata jetojnë në një Kosovë virtual mega përhapur mbi kombet e Irakut, Siria, Irani dhe Turqia. Ka rreth 7 milionë shqiptarë nëpër botë. Të paktën ju keni një komb, edhe pse një shumicë të jetojnë jashtë kufijve tuaj kombëtar. Ka rreth 30 milion kurdëve të gjithë botën, por ata nuk kanë asnjë komb në të gjitha.

*Kurdët dhe shqiptarët*
edhe përdoren si trupa jeniçerëve nga turqit otomanë
Të dyja janë luftëdashës dhe të pavarura
Të dyja janë etnocentrike dhe refuzuar të asimiluar nga Empires tjera
Të dy kanë dalë vetëm kohët e fundit nga rrënjët fisnore.
Të dyja janë me shumicë myslimane
Të dy kishin popullsi të shpërndara në kufijtë e tjera kombëtare.
Të dy kanë qenë viktima të spastrimit etnik (serbët kundër shqiptarëve) (turqit dhe Sadam kundër kurdëve)
Të dy kishin shpëtuar jetën gjatë spastrimit etnik nga avionët u përpoq amerikane
Të dy janë të njohur për të qenë myslimanë të moderuar që refuzojnë ekstremizmin
Të dyja janë miqtë e amerikanëve
Të dyja janë një krenare, e pavarur, njerëz fisnik që duan familjet e tyre dhe duan të jetojnë në paqe dhe liri

Shqiptarët dhe Kurdët janë çuditërisht njësoj. Edhe Vladimir Lenini foli për ngjashmëritë në mbi 100 vjet më parë.

----------


## thirsty

> Whisle blowing, doesn't the person have to be alive for her to blow the whisle at them?? As you said that's what her job entitles but instead she doesn't know which way to blow her whisle.
> 
> 
> Very professional.
> 
> 
> With a statement like this she's spreading miss info. It wasn't just American passport holders that were not allowed to visit Albania under Hoxha's rule.
> 
> 
> ...


I ati i saj nuk ishte shqiptar? o.O

ja ka fut kot me ate, gabim 




> The Kurds and Albanians are alike by their parallel paths as two ethnic groups that have been forgotten or abused by the major powers that created national boundaries that made certain the Albanians and Kurds would never have a real nation where all the members of that ethnic group could live and bring up their families. The Albanians were more fortunate than the Kurds because they had people like Woodrow Wilson and Edith Durham lobbying for some kind of nation. The Kurds had virtually no famous figures working for their cause. Don't you understand the Kurds are the largest ethnic group in the world that have no homeland. They live in a virtual mega Kosova spread over the nations of Iraq, Syria, Iran and Turkey. There are approximately 7 million Albanians around the world. At least you have a nation even though a majority live outside your national boundaries. There are approximately 30 million Kurds around the world but they have no nation at all. 
> 
> Kurds and Albanians
> both used as Janissary troops by the Ottoman Turks
> Both are warlike and independent
> Both are ethnocentric and refused to be assimilated by other Empires
> Both have just recently emerged from tribal roots.
> Both are predominately Muslim
> Both had populations scattered into other national boundaries.
> ...


dude, is not fair
you have to even the score
you forgot to mention gayreeks


> Say it like it is don't sugar coat it. It is not a matter of credibility; you just don't have an answer to the rest of my questions.
> 
> *As far as I know Kurds do not have their own independent country, so the comparison is invalid in my book.* 
> .


you don't need to have an independent country to compare two or more ethnic groups.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## white_snake

Reflektime mbi token e gjyshit tuaj?
Is all very Nobel, educative and evaluated that you want to learn about your origin, the past of your ancestors.
I read through the cited post from ‘da bomb’ Allison Stanger and I am thinking, what a waste of time. ‘Da bomb’ forgets that these wrong-informed bits of information that she has published can be challenged by the 3 million people who were unlucky to live, breathe and experience Hoxha’s regime. 
It is true that Comrade Hoxha had isolated Albania and the Albanian people. It is true that our people have historically suffered from poor politicians and governance but that definitely is not what defines the Albanian people. 
In my opinion, it is wrong of you to argue so strongly this article only because Allison Stanger is ‘da bomb’.
Forget ‘da bomb’, what do you know about Albania???

----------


## s0ni

> I thrive on difference of opinions. Without it you end up living in Stalin La La Land. What I don't like is petty retorts and disrespect for people by their words and deeds that have earned their wings.


Off hand comments such as the ones I quoted were disrespectful and thats the reason I called her spiteful. It is commendable the fact that her intentions are good but I dont agree with some of her views on things.

----------


## FreeByrd

> Reflektime mbi token e gjyshit tuaj?
> Is all very Nobel, educative and evaluated that you want to learn about your origin, the past of your ancestors.
> I read through the cited post from ‘da bomb’ Allison Stanger and I am thinking, what a waste of time. ‘Da bomb’ forgets that these wrong-informed bits of information that she has published can be challenged by the 3 million people who were unlucky to live, breathe and experience Hoxha’s regime. 
> It is true that Comrade Hoxha had isolated Albania and the Albanian people. It is true that our people have historically suffered from poor politicians and governance but that definitely is not what defines the Albanian people. 
> In my opinion, it is wrong of you to argue so strongly this article only because Allison Stanger is ‘da bomb’.
> Forget ‘da bomb’, what do you know about Albania???


Allison Stanger came to Albania at the request of the government to engage students about the trials and tribulation of  life in an emerging democracy. It was never her intention to antagonize anyone but as an investigative journalist she will report the truth regardless of criticism. Anyone that has the courage to confront the secrecy and misdeeds of the American military industrial complex should be qualified to discuss the problems of a democracy or the negative aspects of Enver Hoxha's dictatorship. 

You ask what I know about Albania. Thanks to her I know more than I did before. 

You should understand its the function of a free press is to step on people's toes Without investigative journalists discovering and reporting wrongdoing we are all at the mercy of  bad government or corporations. Sometimes the truth makes us uncomfortable. Americans were outraged after September 11, 2001. President Bush took advantage of our anger and sorrow by invading Iraq to take out Saddam. He announced to the American people the Iraqi regime was connected to Al Qaeda and had weapons of mass destruction. We trusted our President and supported the war. Journalists investigated and reported there were no weapons of mass destruction and Saddam had no connection to Osama bin Laden. We didn't want to hear the truth. Journalists were met with hostility or apathy. In the end we reluctantly saw the light. Thousands of American soldiers and tens of thousands of Iraqi civilians died needlessly because the American people did not heed the reports of a free press. 

_________________________________________________


Allison Stanger erdhi në Shqipëri me kërkesën e qeverisë për t'u angazhuar studentët në lidhje me gjykimet dhe vuajtjeve të jetës në një demokraci në zhvillim. Ajo kurrë nuk ishte synimi i saj për të armiqësonte askujt, por si një gazetare investigative ajo do të raportojë të vërtetën, pavarësisht nga kritikat. Çdokush që ka guximin të përballet e fshehtësisë dhe të këqija të kompleksit industrial ushtarak amerikan duhet të jetë i kualifikuar për të diskutuar problemet e një demokracie ose aspektet negative të diktaturës Enver Hoxhës.

Ju pyesni se çfarë unë di për Shqipërinë. Falë saj unë e di më shumë se kam bërë më parë.

Ju duhet të kuptoni është funksioni i një shtyp të lirë e saj për të hap në këpucë me majë njerëzve Pa gazetarë hulumtues zbulimin dhe raportimin e këqija të gjithë ne jemi në mëshirën e qeverisë keqe apo korporatat. Nganjëherë e vërteta na bën të pakëndshme. Amerikanët ishin të zemëruar pas 11 shtatorit, 2001. Presidenti Bush mori avantazhin e zemërimit tonë dhe pikëllim, duke pushtuar Irakun për të marrë nga Sadami. Ai njoftoi për popullin amerikan regjimi i Irakut ishte i lidhur me Al Kaedën dhe kishte armë të shkatërrimit në masë. Ne besuar presidenti ynë dhe mbështetur luftën. Gazetarët raportuan hetuar dhe nuk kishte armë të shkatërrimit në masë dhe Sadami nuk kishte lidhje me Osama bin Laden. Ne nuk duan të dëgjojnë të vërtetën. Gazetarët u takua me armiqësi ose apati. Në fund kemi ngurrim e pa dritë. Mijëra ushtarë amerikanë dhe dhjetëra mijëra civilë irakianë vdiqën panevojshme për shkak se populli amerikan nuk e marrin parasysh raportet e një shtyp të lirë.

----------


## white_snake

> ..... her intention to antagonize anyone but as an investigative journalist *she will report the truth* regardless of criticism.



The truth? Who defines such truth, on what basis? At least 30% on what is writen in the article is nothing but lies. I read '.....he banned beards.......vehicles had to pay a $3 disinfection fee and drive through a pool of disinfectant......Anyone bearing an American passport was not allowed to visit Albania......villages form a patchwork quilt of mosques and orthodox churches
.....' etc etc, and i'm thinking is this article maybe writen by Sali Berisha to justify the demolition of 'The Pyramid' ?




> Anyone that has the courage to confront the secrecy and misdeeds of the American military industrial complex should be qualified to discuss the problems of a democracy or the negative aspects of Enver Hoxha's dictatorship.


Discuss, YES. Make stuff up just because you can and it might be believable to some, deffinetly NOT!




> You ask what I know about Albania. Thanks to her I know more than I did before.


Right here you make think, is it worth me trying to carry on engaging myself in this debate, when you clearly state that the only knowledge you have upon Albania is based on one single article. Quite cearly you haven't even tried to verify how accurate the information provided in 'da bomb's' article is. You seem like a smart individual which makes me wonder, are you really that naive to keep on agruing 'da bomb's' article with your eyes shut, knowing nothing else about Albania but what you have read in one single article.




> You should understand its the function of a free press is to step on people's toes Without investigative journalists discovering and reporting wrongdoing we are all at the mercy of  bad government or corporations.


I totally agree, but only when 'Investigative Journalism' is conducted with profesionalism and aims discovering the truth, not just to brainwash and confuse people. People are confused as it is, don't damage them any further.




> President Bush took advantage of our anger and sorrow by invading Iraq to take out Saddam. He announced to the American people the Iraqi regime was connected to Al Qaeda and had weapons of mass destruction. We trusted our President and supported the war. Journalists investigated and reported there were no weapons of mass destruction and Saddam had no connection to Osama bin Laden.* We didn't want to hear the truth.*


You were confused, I hope you understand me now. 
The sad fact is that even if you heard the truth and stood by it the political power would've still carried on with their decision, like they did!
Which is exactly where the Albanian people stand right now, depended on the greater political powers and the hunger for power of our politicians.

----------

